# Jeff's Rub and Sauce Recipe



## pigneck (Jul 24, 2015)

I just bought Jeff's book, and was wondering if the recipes are included in the book, or are a separately price item on this web site?

Thanks, 'Neck


----------



## joe black (Jul 24, 2015)

If I remember correctly, they are separate.  I have the recipes and the book and they are all great.  Good luck,  Joe


----------



## jcollins (Jul 24, 2015)

No HIS recipe is is not in the book but there are a bunch of other recipes in there


----------



## pigneck (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for that info.

I paged thru the book looking for "Jeff's Rub" and did not see it, but wasn't sure that was the real name for it, so I'll sniff around the site and find it and buy it.  I did see rub recipes with other names.

Seems that lots of people here like his rub, so I wanted to give it a try also.

Thanks again for the feedback.

'Neck


----------



## jcollins (Jul 24, 2015)

http://order.smoking-meat.com/jeffs-rub-recipe-and-sauce-recipe/


----------

